# please take a look



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

my new cockapoo girl is black, but under her fur seems to be chocolate coloured is this just puppy fur or will her coat change more chocolate as she grows (shes 8 weeks) sorry about the pic quality, black dogs are hard to photograph, thanks


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Kate . . .Sami is this exact color, and the coat type is exact also. He has remained black, but when in the sun has definate undertones of reddish brown and even a sprinkle of silver on the bridge of his nose and several long silver hairs along his back. He has only had 1 groom as he does not mat so far, but his color has remained dark so far. They are very hard to photograph, I know what you mean there. If you will go to the post entitled "posting a picture" you can see a current picture of Sami at 8 months after his first groom (before and after). Hope this helps!!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks 4 the reply, the breeder said she has never had a black litter with that colour underneith so coulndnt tell me what colour she would turn out, (im not bothered i love her anyway, i just wondered) in the sun you can see brown tones in different areas,shes lovely non the less  ill have a look at your now


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She sounds gorgeous. I really love the black poos who have undertones of reddish brown. Will be interesting to see how she develops. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have seen black coats with a hint of red or brown colour when in the sunlight .. also seen black coats fade to choc and then to silver .. so this may be an exciting cockapoo puppy to follow  

I love the coat variations in colour, texture and softness too (a little bit addicted to it actually lol) ... its all the fun of owning a cockapoo .. & yes Black dogs are very hard to photograph but hey they always look clean even after the muddy walks .. but the more photos the merrier on this forum please xxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp has brown on his muzzle and underneath his tail, in the sun he definitely looks more brown


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I have seen black coats with a hint of red or brown colour when in the sunlight .. also seen black coats fade to choc and then to silver .. so this may be an exciting cockapoo puppy to follow
> 
> I love the coat variations in colour, texture and softness too (a little bit addicted to it actually lol) ... its all the fun of owning a cockapoo .. & yes Black dogs are very hard to photograph but hey they always look clean even after the muddy walks .. but the more photos the merrier on this forum please xxx


I've noticed today that bailey has brown/ reddish tones on his ears,it looks really nice, will all of his black fade to this colour..

also i didn't realise that the black could change on a parti coloured dog I thought it was only the solid colours.... Interesting


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What did Picnic s coat look like when she was really ickle, JoJo ? X


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

ive just posted some pics of bess in the light on a new thread, its on the puppy forum under coat update take a look ! see what ya think ?


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

she is a cutie her coat may change some, my dogs didnt change alot the colours just sorta blended.


----------

